# Possibly getting a V4



## Fraser (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi everyone

Currently looking at a Gaggia Classic pre 2010 or a V4 Rancilio Silvia

Just wondering what everyone's thoughts are between these two?

Prices are very similar on eBay,

Any advice would be great


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Fraser said:


> Just wondering what everyone's thoughts are between these two?


 Get the one that already has a PID fitted. 🙂


----------

